# Behold, Project Black [2] 2012 Cannondale Bad Boy 5



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

It's 2 because the original Project Black was in 2007 with my Jamis Dakar 20th aniversary edition--a bike that I built from the frame up with all-black parts but later added red accents.

To be honest, the BB5 wasn't really much of a project because I just made some minor changes on it.

I'm terrible at taking pics, so some of the photos don't really capture all the details of what I did. The bike is all black (of course!) with Cannondale green accents.










Do you see the green rear skewer? It's a Token Ti rear skewer whose green is not an exact perfect match but it's not really noticeable unless you look hard or under certain lighting condition.









FSA Metropolis handlebar mated to an FSA Gravity light OS stem. The grips are the original stock "City" grips with D3 alloy end caps and green clamps. The D3 rubber grips were a bit too long and gave just enough space for the shifter and brake levers with no space to spare once the clamps were installed. Seat post is a Bontrager Rhythm Elite with green rail clamp and the post itself is held in place by a green Cannondale clamp that comes stock on the Scapel. Saddle, btw, is a Bontrager Inform RL. 









Magicshine headlight unit on accessory mount from Brightstonesports. This is an awesome mount that centers your headlight. The clamp is alloy with a carbon fiber tube. I got this from BSS for about $13 shipped. Awesome deal!









Front view









Rear view. Tires are Michelin City 700x35 with puncture protection and reflective sidewalls. They give a far better ride than the stock 700x28 Kojaks with no treads, which don't inspire confidence for me.









Magicshine taillight. Awesome light! Best bang for the buck too. It's not hard to dial through the modes. The only complaint is that the dial doesn't really let you know when you have moved from one mode to another, no feel or sound, just visual confirmation--you just have to look at it when turning the dial.









Here's something for motivation!









The bike is a blast to ride. I can't help thinking or noticing people looking at me or the bike and wondering wtf! What's wrong with his fork?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

that's a really sharp city bike.

You've got me...where on earth are you hiding the battery for your lights?


----------



## pulsarxxx (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice bike and I really dig the sticker  Where did you buy the sticker?


----------



## pomocanthus (Jun 10, 2011)

Is that a CDale rear rack? It looks like one my wife has on her old m200.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I also like that light mount. Are those bars 31.8 at the clamp?


----------



## coolmingli (Apr 24, 2011)

Flip the handlebar:thumbsup:


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

NateHawk: Thanks! I didn't hook up the lights to a battery pack when I took the pics. On the rack right above the seat stay arms is an almost perfect fit for the Magicshine battery pack. There is a rectangular cut-out that the rubber base of the pack fits into and once secured by the velcro strap the pack does not slide or shift or bounce around. Yes, the FSA Metropolis bar is 31.8 size. The accessory mount is designed for 31.8, 26, and 24.5 bars. Comes with shims. If you're interested in getting one, but it straight from Brightstonesports and not Amazon. BSS has it for $12.95 and for a while they had $0.95 shipping. Not sure if they still offer that.

Pulsarxxx: The sticker is a Bianchi sticker that I got from a bike shop. Totally cool I have to say. The sticker is applied to the top tube right at the stem base. It's slightly off center (maybe a mm off), and that has irked me to no end, as it totally set off my OCD.

Pomocanthus: Yes, that is a Cannondale rack. Only Cannondale about it is that the warning sticker on it says "Cannondale." Really like, light and sturdy. The stock seat stay arms did not work on my bike so I had to use extension arms that I hammered flat and painted black. Worked out well.


Coolmingli: The cool thing about this bar is that it is flippable, lower rider or high flyer. I really dig the aggressive look of the lower rider and I'm fine with the riding position it gives, but I'm still experimenting, so I may flip it up if the low position doesn't work out. Any reason why I should flip it?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I thought I was crazy as though that frame had an internal battery to go with the internal cable routing.

If you like the bars the way they are why change?


----------



## coolmingli (Apr 24, 2011)

I have the same handlebar in chrome, love it, I think it looks better when it was up, also you will be more comfortable.


----------



## pomocanthus (Jun 10, 2011)

I dig those handlebars and the aggressive position. Along with the green accents, it reminds me of a modern version of the WWII army bikes.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

*I would love to use that lefty solo with a tapered head tube*

My guess is that the steerer is permanent and 1.5" though.


----------



## Earth (Dec 7, 2011)

I am interested in putting some new handlebars on my badboy.. do you have good clearance for city riding?


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

nbwallace: Not too familiar with the rigid Lefty rigid, but my guess is that it's not a tapered steerer tube though it is for a fact a 1.5.

Earth: By clearance, do you mean the width of the bar? The FSA Metro bar is around 620mm, I think. It gives good clearance in traffic, especially when riding between parked cars and moving traffic.

Anyone recommend a rear fender 700-size that attaches to the seat stay? My rear rack is using the eyelets.


----------

